# Moving to Sydney Jan-March 2017



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Please let me know if you guys have planned to move to Sydney in the month of Jan 2017? 

Let us s plan together. Thanks.


----------



## sydney80 (Sep 4, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please let me know if you guys have planned to move to Sydney in the month of Jan 2017?
> 
> Let us s plan together. Thanks.


I have booked my tickets already, I will be landing to Sydney on 10 Jan 2017 with my wife and baby. wife and baby will return after 12 days. I am yet to finalize my accommodation. I will be travelling from Kolkata. what about you?


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

sydney80 said:


> I have booked my tickets already, I will be landing to Sydney on 10 Jan 2017 with my wife and baby. wife and baby will return after 12 days. I am yet to finalize my accommodation. I will be travelling from Kolkata. what about you?


I am yet to book ticket, I see the tickets are quite expensive on th emonth of Jan 2017. Which airlines you have booked.

1. singpore airlines(40KG cabin baggage + 7 KG check in Baggage)
2. Air Asia(32KG Cabin Baggage + 7KG Checj in Baggage)

Please suggest, I am yet to book rooms.


----------



## sydney80 (Sep 4, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> I am yet to book ticket, I see the tickets are quite expensive on th emonth of Jan 2017. Which airlines you have booked.
> 
> 1. singpore airlines(40KG cabin baggage + 7 KG check in Baggage)
> 2. Air Asia(32KG Cabin Baggage + 7KG Checj in Baggage)
> ...


Hi,
I have booked Singapore Airlines from Kolkata to Sydney. As I will be travelling with my baby, I did not book Air Asia.

I booked my tickets 2 months back, it was around 41K per person one way in Singapore Airlines.

will you be travelling alone or with family? 

Many thanks


----------



## AshExp (Nov 24, 2016)

prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please let me know if you guys have planned to move to Sydney in the month of Jan 2017?
> 
> Let us s plan together. Thanks.


Hi prvnmali,

I am planning to move to Sydney in Jan 2017.
Booked my tickets already. 

For more details, can we connect on call or email? If good for you, please share your contact details on <*SNIP*> 
*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: kaju/moderator*
(Remove space in above email id, please)

I will be happy to get in contact with you!


----------



## mv2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to move to Sydney/Malbourne around 2/3 week of March 2017. Anybody flying from India in this time frame?

Thanks.


----------



## MdYas (May 24, 2016)

I may be traveling in that time-frame, if I could not go in Feb. Will be starting from Bangalore. Not booked anything yet, as I don't have clarity of my travel date.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

me.....


----------



## mv2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

MDYas and & Brian_Tourbillon kindly PM me your contact info so that we can discuss and plan. Thank you.


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Most Probably me ...


----------



## MdYas (May 24, 2016)

aryulu said:


> Most Probably me ...


Hi aryulu,

I replied to PM with my number.

@mv2016.... Hope aryulu has sent you also PM. We can all join that group.


----------



## anaraharirao (Feb 28, 2015)

I would be starting around April / May 2017. 

Where do you plan to visit - Sydney / Melbourne?



mv2016 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney/Malbourne around 2/3 week of March 2017. Anybody flying from India in this time frame?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mv2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

My first preference would be Sydney but still yet to finalize. I am flexible for either of them.

We have created wats app group - Kindly PM your name and number - so I will add you.



anaraharirao said:


> I would be starting around April / May 2017.
> 
> Where do you plan to visit - Sydney / Melbourne?


----------



## kelhossiny (Feb 13, 2016)

Good luck to All.


----------



## LohithBangalore (Jan 18, 2017)

AshExp said:


> Hi prvnmali,
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney in Jan 2017.
> Booked my tickets already.
> ...


Hi, 

Im planning to move to sydney in 1st week of march , to be precise 5th March 2017. Is there any watsapp group you could add me to?

Thanks,
lohith


----------



## surbhi.rastogi (Feb 13, 2017)

mv2016 said:


> My first preference would be Sydney but still yet to finalize. I am flexible for either of them.
> 
> We have created wats app group - Kindly PM your name and number - so I will add you.


Hi..Even we are planing to move to Sydney 2nd week of march.Please add us in the whatsapp group also.


----------



## surbhi.rastogi (Feb 13, 2017)

LohithBangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im planning to move to sydney in 1st week of march , to be precise 5th March 2017. Is there any watsapp group you could add me to?
> 
> ...


Hi Lohith.

Even we are travelling on 8th march. Have you decided on your accommodation?
Let us know or if we can try something together on sharing.


----------



## LohithBangalore (Jan 18, 2017)

surbhi.rastogi said:


> Hi Lohith.
> 
> Even we are travelling on 8th march. Have you decided on your accommodation?
> Let us know or if we can try something together on sharing.


Hey good to know. From where are you travelling ? and which airlines ? Im boarding from bangalore Singapore Airlines on 8th march.

Havent decided on the accomodation yet. Yes we can try something together. Travelling alone ?


----------



## surbhi.rastogi (Feb 13, 2017)

LohithBangalore said:


> Hey good to know. From where are you travelling ? and which airlines ? Im boarding from bangalore Singapore Airlines on 8th march.
> 
> Havent decided on the accomodation yet. Yes we can try something together. Travelling alone ?



Hi..We are also travelling from Bangalore by air asia on 8th . We are travelling with family.
Let us contact so that it can be easy for us.


----------



## LohithBangalore (Jan 18, 2017)

surbhi.rastogi said:


> Hi..We are also travelling from Bangalore by air asia on 8th . We are travelling with family.
> Let us contact so that it can be easy for us.


Ill PM you my number


----------



## fpeppy (Nov 17, 2014)

*Moving to Sydney*



mv2016 said:


> My first preference would be Sydney but still yet to finalize. I am flexible for either of them.
> 
> We have created wats app group - Kindly PM your name and number - so I will add you.



@mv2016... we are planning to move to Sydney by June 2017. Currently, we are based in Kuwait but will be flying to Sydney from Mumbai. Can you please add me to the whatsapp group? If you are ok, I will PM you my number.


----------



## fpeppy (Nov 17, 2014)

@mv2016... we are planning to move to Sydney by June 2017. Currently, we are based in Kuwait but will be flying to Sydney from Mumbai. Can you please add me to the whatsapp group? If you are ok, I will PM you my number.


----------

